

Did Facebook trademark "like" on domains? - fbquery

It seems like there is so much potential for business around "Like" button but no one is doing it. Is it because FB has a trademark on the word "like" ?
======
kopko
<http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/26/trademark-face/>

They are trying to (see the end of that article). Even though it may be too
broad to enforce, a cease-and-desist from a big company like fb often goes far
enough in chilling usage.

------
sorbus
<http://lmgtfy.com/?q=facebook+like+trademark>

From the first result: "Facebook also has no fewer than 14 applications
pending to trademark the word "like.""

